
Gitlab's “all remote” manifesto - simonebrunozzi
https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-remote/
======
simonebrunozzi
Sharing this, inspired by the discussion from:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18441768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18441768)

